# Hello all



## Kenien (Nov 21, 2009)

Kenien S, 25 from nyc.

Started doing sound at my church here in manhattan, got a grasp of it after a while... went to SAE in NY, now im at New York City Technical College (aka City Tech) taking the entertainment technology program (entertainmenttechnology.org). Its pretty cool, John Huntington is one of my professors, pretty smart dude. Im actually looking to take an interdisciplinary program where my degree is given through the City University of New York itself, and my degree will be labeled "Production Company Management" as that is what i look to do overall in the future, or one of the things rather.


----------



## DaveySimps (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome to CB! Great to have you here. Feel free to look around. Be sure to check out the Wiki and use the search function. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## avkid (Nov 21, 2009)

That sounds like a very interesting program.

I'm seriously considering having a closer look at it.


----------



## Kenien (Nov 24, 2009)

its pretty cool avkid come around for a tour. chances are i'll be around when you come lol.


----------



## Kenien (Nov 24, 2009)

Sweet sweet iPhone love.


----------

